# Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...



## d-tour (7. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin ....

ich habe da mal eine blöde Frage 

Neben dem Spinnfischen betreibe ich des öfteren seit ca. einem Jahr Brandungsangeln.
Eines ist mir dabei aber noch nicht ganz klar und nun kommts .....

Nachdem ich die Rute ausgeworfen habe und in den Rutenhalter gelegt habe, bleibt da die Bremse An oder Aus ?

Ich habe sie bisher immer An gehabt aber noch so das ich Schnur abziehen kann. Bin mir aber nicht sicher wie man es richtig machen sollte daher die Frage 

Steinigt mich bitte nicht.....

Mit besten Grüßen.

Marco


----------



## Rosi (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Moin, die Bremse bleibt zu. Sonst rollt das Blei mit den Wellen irgendwo an den Strand. 

Warum muß die Rute so steil stehen? Weil die Schnur im spitzen Winkel ins Wasser trifft. So bietet sie den Wellen den geringsten Widerstand. Unten am Grund liegt das Blei und hält diese Position. Bei geöffneter Bremse funktioniert das nicht. 

Auch wenn das Blei zu leicht ist, funktioniert es nicht, dann rollt es weg und die Schnur wird lasch. Erstens siehst du dann keine Biße mehr, zweitens rollt das Blei mit den Wellen irgendwo weit hinten an den Strand. Du kannst dann die Schnur aus dem Kraut pulen. 

Also immer Bremse zu.

Es sei denn du gehst bei Ententeich auf Aal, und stellst die Rute in den Rodpot oder wie das Ding heißt. Dann kannst du auch einen Bißanzeiger anbringen. Blos bei Wellen funtioniert das nicht.


----------



## d-tour (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Besten Dank Rosi ....

Dann habe ich es ja richtig gemacht 
Dann kann ich ja morgen so weiter machen wie bisher.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

hallo ich habe brandugns rollen die keine bremse haben und auch kein rucklauf  

    meine meinug gewicht sparen bremse und rücklauf brauch man nicht 


gruss tom


----------



## burhave (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hallo ich habe brandugns rollen die keine bremse haben und auch kein rucklauf
> 
> meine meinug gewicht sparen bremse und rücklauf brauch man nicht
> 
> ...



Manche Buchstaben braucht man auch nicht oder auch Wörter. Spart zeit beim schreiben...
( Meiner meinung nach xD )


----------



## prime caster 01 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

ja tastatur hat is sun bischin kaputt hi


----------



## burhave (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Ein bisschen SEHR kaputt


----------



## degl (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Also Bremse an oder aus........erinnert ich eher ans Karpfenfischen(Freilaufmäßig)

Doch wie schon Rosi schrieb, die Bremse muß "pottendicht" sein, da darf nix abziehen.....sonst kann es unter Umständen böse Überraschungen geben.
Allerdings: nach dem das Angeln beendet ist immer die Bremse halb auf( so das die Spule von Hand zu drehen ist)......hab das vor vielen Jahren mal vergessen und ein paar Tage später waren die Bremsscheiben in der Spule durch Sand und Salz fest(Anfängerfehler)

gruß degl


----------



## d-tour (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Da sind ja nun ein paar gute Tips zusammen gekommen.
Besten Dank euch.
Werde heute wieder auf Tour gehen und meine neue Rute, Rolle und das Brandungszelt antesten.
Mal schauen ob ich den 70 cm Dorsch von letztens übertrumpfen kann 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*



degl schrieb:


> Allerdings: nach dem das Angeln beendet ist immer die Bremse halb auf( so das die Spule von Hand zu drehen ist)......hab das vor vielen Jahren mal vergessen und ein paar Tage später waren die Bremsscheiben in der Spule durch Sand und Salz fest(Anfängerfehler)
> gruß degl



Na und... Bremse brauchst doch eh nicht mehr :m


----------



## schl.wetterangler (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Also ich weiß nicht wie Degl das hand habt aber ich mach das generell bei allen Angeln die ich nach dem Angeln weg stelle. ich nutze meine Brandungsrollen (Shimano Navi 7000 XSB) auch fürs schwere Pilken in Norge und da ist die Bremse wichtig. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## degl (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie Degl das hand habt aber ich mach das generell bei allen Angeln die ich nach dem Angeln weg stelle. ich nutze meine Brandungsrollen (Shimano Navi 7000 XSB) auch fürs schwere Pilken in Norge und da ist die Bremse wichtig.
> Gruß Andreas



Da liegen wir nicht weit auseinander............nur richtig fest waren nur damals die Brandungsrollen

Und ich hab Salzwasserrollen sehen dürfen, da schüttelts einen|rolleyes
Da waren nicht nur die Bremsen fest, nein auch die Geriebe waren voller Salz......nach Bad in der Ostsee.

Und was ich genau mit Bremse zu meine ist: 200gr. voll durchgezogen und die Bremse nicht fest, da kann es einen den Zeigefinger zersägen

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Ich benutze meine Brandungsrollen nur in der Brandung und könnte auf die Bremse locker verzichten. Bei mir wird auch nicht viel abgespült sondern einfach weggelegt |supergri Meine Daiwas (12 Jahre alt) und Shimanos (5 Jahre alt) laufen immer noch sehr gut. Bekommen ab und an mal ein Tropfen WD40 aufs Schnurlaufröllchen und gut ist. Man kann die Rollen auch kaputt putzen.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Na ja was heißt kaputt putzen ? Ich rede auch nicht davon die Rolle komplett zu zerlegen etwas bessere Rollen sind inzwischen so gut gekapselt das dies nicht nötig ist.Aber es gibt in meinen Augen nichts schädlicheres für Ruten und Rolle als der feine Sand den man nach dem Brandungsangeln prinzipiell mit in der Rutentasche hat und das ist Gift für jede noch so gute Rolle. Außerdem ist Salzwasser eine Lauge und sei sie noch so verdünnt und Laugen sind agressiv und hinterlassen nicht sofort aber langfristig Schäden . Ich erinnere mich dann gerne an meine Pilkerbox in Norwegen den Deckel offen gelassen bei der Rückfahrt ordentlich Spritzwasser in die selbe und über Nacht schön arbeiten lassen. Kurzum am nächsten Morgen war alles was nicht aus Edelstahl war mit einem schönen Rotbraun überzogen (ich weiß das der Salzgehalt wesentlich höher ist). Oder als mein Freund sein Mefogeschirr ( Twin Power+Rute )nach dem Sommer aus seinem (feuchten) Keller holte. Er hatte sich beim letzten Watangeln damit lang gemacht die Rute und Rolle dabei einmal eingetaucht dann keine Lust mehr ab ins Futteral und ab in den Keller, als er sie im Herbst wieder hervor holte war von der Rutenberingung nicht mehr viel übrig und auch die Rolle war Schrottreif. Deshalb packe ich am morgen nach dem Angeln meine Angeln in die Dusche spüle sie mit lauwarmem Wasser ab löse die Bremse und stelle sie dann zum Trocknen ins Angelzimmer. Das Zeug is mir zu Teuer um so lieblos damit umzugehen und sieht so auch länger gut aus ich setze mich Nächte lang in Brandung dann hab ich auch die 5 min dafür übrig.
Ist meine Meinung jedem das Recht auf seine eigene

Ach so um nicht völlig am Thema vorbei zu reden ich bin auch auf dem Standpunkt Bremse voll zu beim Angeln !!! Nichts ist schmerzhafter als mit 150-200gr voll durch zu ziehen und jetzt fängt die zu lose eingestellte Bremse an die Spule frei zu geben der Finger fungiert dabei als Umlenkrolle  nur eben ohne bewegliche Teile .Jetzt denke ich noch an meine 17er geflochtene die ich fische . Tja die hört dann wohl erst am Knochen auf  zu sägen.AUA
gruß Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Nichts ist schmerzhafter als mit 150-200gr voll durch zu ziehen und jetzt fängt die zu lose eingestellte Bremse an die Spule frei zu geben der Finger fungiert dabei als Umlenkrolle  nur eben ohne bewegliche Teile .Jetzt denke ich noch an meine 17er geflochtene die ich fische . Tja die hört dann wohl erst am Knochen auf  zu sägen.AUA
> gruß Andreas



Stell dich nicht so an... :m


----------



## degl (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an... :m



Aber niemand soll hinterher sagen können: er wurde nicht gewarnt:m:m

gruß degl


----------



## Christian1982 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> hallo ich habe brandugns rollen die keine bremse haben und auch kein rucklauf
> 
> meine meinug gewicht sparen bremse und rücklauf brauch man nicht
> 
> gruss tom



btw. mit was für rollen gehts du den in die brandung dann?
Ich kanns mir nicht ohne eine Bremse und Rücklauf vorstellen. 
mir ist noch nichtmal eine ohne Bremse bekannt |kopfkrat.


----------



## Christian1982 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Brandungangeln und die Bremse ...*

Wenn ich im Küstenbereich Angeln gehe und das mit Brandungsruten sind meine Rollen generell so eingestellt das es keinen "mikro mm" an schnur gibt. Falls nötig kann ich dies ja fix nach justieren und dann die Bremse wieder dicht machen.

Nix ist schlimmer als beim werfen oder beim anhauen eine lose Bremse zu hören und den Anschlag ins leere gehen zu lassen.


----------

